# SNO-BOAT Ice Shanty???



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Sno-Boat ice shanties are made anymore???? I have had one for several years and thought I would replace mine with a newer model and I can't find any information on the company??? I have the 3 man and love how it is light and easy to put up?? Can anyone Please help??? Thanks


----------

